# Can't Print to a Toshiba estudio 3511



## new2mac (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a new MacBook Pro using OS x. I have a toshiba estudio3511 all-in-one that I can ping on my network through my mac but I can't print to it. Toshiba offers no support and Apple Support is stumped. When I try to print I just get a "printer paused" icon. Any ideas?


----------



## new2mac (Nov 6, 2008)

I figured it out:

I have my printer plugged into an ethernet port on my time capsule. When adding the printer (in Print & Fax click + to add a printer), select the windows icon. Then you should have your network names. Select the Workgroup network. (Note: if you do not have a workgroup network you will probably need to create one using a PC and microsoft windows). The printer will show on the workgroup network. It will ask for a password to connect (try not putting one in as you probably have not set up an admin password on your printer). Then select "print" from the last column. 

Then you will need to manually select the printer driver (you can download the mac version off of the Toshiba website). The follow the defaults from there.

That should do the trick.

To access the scan drive on the toshiba you can find it in your finder under the Shared category.


----------

